# CR Secret Santa 2006



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Guys on other boards do it, should we have a secret santa this year?

One person will randomly match people up and then cigars are shipped out and folks can post their gifted goodies. :smoke: We can perhaps discuss the parameters of such a thing.

Some things to discuss:

1.)Should we limit the gift giving to 5'ers?

2.)Should we set a bottom price of $40.00 and a maximum of $80.00? I suppose if someone goes above and beyond, that's their own thing, but I have known of folks who gave the shirt off their backs on others boards, only to get crap in return(at least it was crap considering what they gave, hence the importance of rule #1)

3.)Date to mail off the cigars. Folks can post if they are late or something. The holiday season is crazy, some do it before thanksgiving, I've also seen folks mail it off between thanksgiving and christmas.

I'd be more than willing to be the organizer to match folks up.

Any thoughts on the above rules? :dunno: :smoke:

Send a PM if ya want to play.

Unless suggested otherwise, we'll go with the 5'er limit and price range of $40.00-$80.00. We have some time, so we can play it by ear for the time being.

List of participants thus far:
*Buzkirk 
Cycleman 
Matt76 
redmondp 
ram416 
Kevin 
Denny 
StanTheTaxMan
MaduroScotty 
Sparhawk*

Bueller?....bueller?.....bueller?....bueller?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm in if we can get a few of the regulars to comit.

I just hope we finish the trick or treat bomb pass by halloween.

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Speaking of which, anyone know where it went????? :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Im in... was was wondering if we'd have something special for this Christmas.

Way to step up Scotty!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be in too


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

the trick AND treat (thanks for uping the ante, Denny) bomb is in transit...and I'm in for the Santa thing too 8)


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

ram416 said:


> the trick AND treat (thanks for uping the ante, Denny) bomb is in transit...and I'm in for the Santa thing too 8)


Sweet. 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Santa is good, Santa is Wise. I'm In....... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll help you out Scotty. Update of list.


Buzkirk 
Cycleman 
Matt76 
redmondp 
SFG75 
ram416
Kevin
Denny
MaduroScotty

Growing. Some more reg's out there that need to sign up.
Secret Santa from Germany. Whoever gets me is going to enjoy a great holiday season.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I guarantee that spend more money on this then I do on my g/f for x-mas :lol: 

We usually just go out to eat though


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, the peer pressure is too much! I'm in!


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Ok, the peer pressure is too much! I'm in!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MaduroScotty said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the peer pressure is too much! I'm in!


HAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa............ That is freaking funny!

Uuummmm.... I mean.......... "Go GOD!!"........


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hilarious Scotty! I'm glad Stan has a good sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't know how I missed this?!  I'm down with the Jewish guy!:wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

How's the SS. coming along. It's getting close to shipping time here in Germany.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm IN!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

SparHawk wants two christmas bombs....

WOOHOoooo!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Guess I can't blame it on my defective trackball..(can't I :shock: ?..it double-clicks on it's own) But hey, Life's been good this year. I'd pass on some holiday cheer to two less fortunate than me.. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Topped!

Hello Scotty!

Are you going to do the honors and mix and match the people and then PM each person, who has who? 


Anyone missing that would like to partake???? Please jump in!!!! 

Should be fun as hello...... 

8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Any info on the secret santa.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Any info on the secret santa.
> 
> Tom


Nothen.... :evil:

I guess he's not coming to town........

You know... I think Scotty and Ram have lives.... I know I am TRYING to have one....


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Topped!
> 
> Hello Scotty!
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah-I'll get on it and PM folks first thing tomorrow...sunday. 8) I have to do some cigarbid stuff first. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Buzkirk 
Cycleman 
Matt76 
redmondp 
ram416 
Kevin 
Denny 
StanTheTaxMan 
MaduroScotty 
Sparhawk

Come on Scotty. I need some time to think on my gift. Long way from Germany you know. Let's give Scott some more work and see some more BOTL get in on this. Clearing throut. Ice. TZ. AM. who else. Ahh, Cuban. and the rest of you. Santa only comes one time a year.

Damm. I forgot Brad and Timmy. WTF


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm on my way now to the big city of Jackson to do my Secret Santa Shopping, I hope I can find some sweet deals.

Are we still going for a fiver @ $40.00, or better.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay fellas, I still need:

Kevin
Ram416
Denny

If any of you have their addies, please pass it on to me. I'll PM a few of ya to know who you have. Will post again when I have the above three addresses and we're off. 8)


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> I'm on my way now to the big city of Jackson to do my Secret Santa Shopping, I hope I can find some sweet deals.
> 
> Are we still going for a fiver @ $40.00, or better.
> 
> Tom


Sir yes sir. If you want to throw in some good cheapies, I don't think anyone will complain. :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whoooooo HOOoooo!!!!!!!!

I am SANTA!!!!!!!! I know who I got...... nananana boo booo!!!!

You're so screwed!!!!!!!!!!! I MEAN!!!!!!!!!! ,,,,, I guess I can go shopping for that 5 pack...... 
:???:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

got mine too. Going to have to do some research to figure this one out


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

O.K., I have our last three settled up and PM'd. Have fun researching and preparing fellas. This should be pretty sweet. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for doing this, Scotty.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, Sarge, i've got my marching orders...time to go out and fill the box and get it ready for shipping...do we have a launch date yet? :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I plan to launch the week after Thanksgiving.....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I plan to launch the week after Thanksgiving.....


This sounds good to me, too.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

After Thanksgiving sounds good if I could get a PM on who I am sending to. :???: :ask: :dunno: :hmm:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

i'll send it out once I get the stuff  I promise it will be before x-mas


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

redmondp said:


> After Thanksgiving sounds good if I could get a PM on who I am sending to. :???: :ask: :dunno: :hmm:


On top of it, check your PM. 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotcha :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

What can I say, I'm in a yule-tide mood!

*Sing it with me now.........*

Deck the halls with bundles of cigars
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

'Tis the season to have a Joya de Nicaragua
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

*Cycleman* wears gay apparel
Fa-la-la, la-la-la, la-la-la.

Roll the ancient Yule-tide criollo wrapper
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la.

See the blazing Cohiba before us.
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

Strike the match and light the corona.
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

Follow me in smoking a Montecristo in good measure.
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

While I tell of Uma's posing which is a real pleasure.
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

Fast away old man Kevin passes.
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

Hail the new year, there will be more pictures of nice asses :smile: 
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

Sing we joyous, all together.
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la

There's new pictures of Aran. :twisted: :twisted: 
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow this is unreal !!! I never thought about these words: Jingle Bells Played in Reverse

http://www.portalmix.com/club/revista/c ... versed.swf


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

My PM on who I am sending to must have got lost in the mail. :???:


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

KevinG said:


> My PM on who I am sending to must have got lost in the mail. :???:


Sorr, I just typed "Kevin" 

By the way, you have to send a "tax" of extra Aran pictures to me. :idea:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

but... but.... (unlike "BUTT" scotty!)

Did you get to assign a Secret Santa to you??? 

Do you get to play?


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Even better, I'm going to hit somebody who isn't in.

I said "hit" and "in" :lol: :lol: 

As long as Kevin takes MORE pictures of Aran, I'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You are ****en funny.... 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Opps... I said ****....


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Michael, I owe it all to you bro- :biglaugh: :biglaugh: Way to catch yourself cursing. :rotfl:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm getting pretty excited about hitting my BOTL..... 

(Oh CRAP! I said "excited" and "hitting"......... in a Scotty's thread...)

My BOTL....... is screwed........ (in a great way of course...)...

(Oh.... NOoooo.... and I said Screwed too......) :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

My secret santa victim is soooo screwed.

Silver and Gold, all the way. :woohoo: :martini: 

Launch date sometime next Mon. :mischief: 

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmmm maybe I will go shopping tomorrow for my botl


Guys did I mention that the las vegas airport has an awesome selection of cigars. They had all the big names: Opus X, Rocky, Oliva, Ashton, punch, romeo y juliet. You name it they got it. I didn't even ask to see the price though I just stared and drooled :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

time to go shopping


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

He He He He....my shopping list is all set. Funny what you can "gather" about someone by reviewing old posts... :shock: I mean....this is shot in the dark cause I don't "know" :wink: anything about my Secret Santa victim..I mean recipient.. :tease:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I lied..... 



sorry brothers........



I sent mine out this morning..... so my victom should get hit Saturday.........



Very very hard............... 



I'll post a drool photo tonight of the 5'er........... (well... kinda)



:lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

wow C-man is one fast shipper 

I still have to go shopping haha


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

OH..... and I am sorry, but whom-ever-it-hits..... will have to sign for it. There was no way I could think of leaving this on a front porch......


(Hint.... Hint...... it's a PUPPY!!!! WOohooo!!! and he will be very hungry... and need to pee really bad!!! ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Please note..... I am not expecting this from my secret Santa........ I choose to send a bit more...

Besides... I can do what I want..... I'm an adult now.... so they say....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I lied.....
> 
> sorry brothers........
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!! Look at the size of that box. There is no way that will get to Germany by Saturday. Bummer

Did you pack you whole house in there CM.
Someone's going to be a happy and well taken care of Brother.
Turkey is in the oven.
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Outstanding! (in the oven part!)

Happy Thanksgiving to you Patrick! Enjoy your day and if you're up with the Cowboy's Game (4:15 EST)..... I'll chat with you when you can.

Yeah... this won't hit you Saturday.... but you already know, Cycleman Santa does have a route that drops by Germany this month. :smile: 

I luv this time of year.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Outstanding! (in the oven part!)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you Patrick! Enjoy your day and if you're up with the Cowboy's Game (4:15 EST)..... I'll chat with you when you can.
> 
> ...


This time of year does make people merry and happy. Maybe we should have November and December the only months in the year.

Games will come on pretty late tonight and I've been up since 0500. Maybe a nap after dinner and I will be ready for the games.
Who am I kidding. You know I will be there for some butt kicking Cowboy action.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

No gobble left in this guy.





YUMMY


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Outstanding! (in the oven part!)
> 
> Cycleman Santa does have a route that drops by Germany this month. :smile:
> 
> I luv this time of year.......


And there are some great ISOM (from the German boy) in Germany he can take back to the states when he passes over.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

didn't get around to buying my stuff yesterday. I either came down with the stomach flu or food poisoning. Needless to say I feel like crap and I miss my mom haha :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> didn't get around to buying my stuff yesterday. I either came down with the stomach flu or food poisoning. Needless to say I feel like crap and I miss my mom haha :lol:


THAT stinks! To be sick on Thanksgiving. Hope you feel better soon. Did you eat any bad turkey? 6 years ago, I was hospitalized ON THNAKSGIVING because I had food poisoning from bad turckey the night before.

I miss your mommy too.... :shock: I MEAN!!!! I MEAN!!!! You mommy misses you TOO!!!  gezz... I need some coffee this morning....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think I ate some bad pizza or something. Well atleast that is what is still in the sink


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok.... I'm not going to go here.... on the Christmas thread..... I'm not.... i just can't......


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

well...after seeing CM wasn't playing by the rules...I don't feel so bad about my idea...I found a couple of gift ideas that didn't fit either the fiver or the price limit...so I'm free to go fer it! 8)


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Hope you get to feeling better Matt. I had food poisoning four years ago. Ate at pizza hut and then hit the mall with the wife. I doubled over in pain and the sweats. It was a horrific experience, something I wouldn't have wished upon even my worst enemy. 

ram-The "rules" are just a basic thing-as long as everyone's happy, that's what counts.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel 100% better today so that puts me at about 75% or so  

Bought the stogies for my person today. Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

doesn't look like cm's bomb I mean gift hit anyone on saturday. Prolly blew up the mail truck :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> doesn't look like cm's bomb I mean gift hit anyone on saturday. Prolly blew up the mail truck :lol:


I know!!! I KNOW!! Shipping was like 19 for 2 day delivery.... or 16 for 4 day and I sent it Wednesday AM.... so it should have hit Saturday at the lastest.... of course they'll say 2 BUISNESS days.... little beaches.... are smokeing the sticks as we read this!

It will hit tomorrow..... and HARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I hear ya CM I always just go priority


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

:lol: He said "hit" and "hard." 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MaduroScotty said:


> :lol: He said "hit" and "hard." 8)


Hay... I said... "Little Beaches" too........ :twisted:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't look like cm's bomb I mean gift hit anyone on saturday. Prolly blew up the mail truck :lol:
> ...


 :biglaugh:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

a bomb hit my house today. I think it was fat boy. I will have pics up later when I recover


CM ur one great BOTL and a crazy mofo too


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> a bomb hit my house today. I think it was fat boy. I will have pics up later when I recover
> 
> CM ur one great BOTL and a crazy mofo too


Yep,,,, crazy..... I am.....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

i don't think ppl are going to believe the pictures


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> i don't think ppl are going to believe the pictures


That's the cool part.... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now that everyone knows that I am YOUR secret Santa...... I can post this "Mini-Bomb" sent out this am.....

So should you get one of these..... please know that this is just a small gift with the spirit of the season..... Not cram-packed as ussaul, but I think I have now sent out about 70 sticks and I just wanted you to know you have all made my 2006 so much better with you in it.....

Merry Christmas My Brothers......


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL-My god Michael. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Going above and beyond as usual. You are the "B" in BOTL.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ! BROTHER !

0306 1070 0005 3996 4665

Should hit Saturday !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ! BROTHER !
> 
> 0306 1070 0005 3996 4665
> 
> ...


Is that USPS???? It said invalid number...... :???:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

well usps doesn't update until midnight


I want to apologize to my BOTL I won't be getting the package out until Friday afternoon or saturday. I wanted to have everything together and send it out this week but I didn't make it


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> well usps doesn't update until midnight
> 
> :


Basterds..... :twisted:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > well usps doesn't update until midnight
> ...


0306 1070 0005 3996 4665, USPS, that's it !

Hey, No Fair, tring to find out who I am hitting ! , Um, I mean Gifting !

Just sit back and Watch, I'm sure they will post pics !

Saturday boys, Santa drops a Bomb !

Tom


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Mine is in transit.  Apologizing in advanced for the meagerness of the package, but it WAS sent with <man>love! :smoke:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Mine is in transit.  Apologizing in advanced for the meagerness of the package, but it WAS sent with <man>love! :smoke:


ewwww man love

yikes I better get on the ball and get my stuff together so I can get it sent out. Only problem now is that the weather is horrible and all the roads are covered in ice, and I don't think it's going to stop anytime soon. I hope I can get it out either tomorrow or saturday.

but like stan said my package is also sent with love, but heterosexual kind


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

All this talk about "man love" and "packages." :shock:

Good god, is this the gay cigar board? :crazy:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> ...all the roads are covered in ice, and I don't think it's going to stop anytime soon...


WTF!!! I sure hope not any time soon.... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > ...all the roads are covered in ice, and I don't think it's going to stop anytime soon...
> ...


well aren't u clever 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MaduroScotty said:


> All this talk about "man love" and "packages." :shock:
> 
> Good god, is this the gay cigar board? :crazy:


Not that there is anything wrong with that...... (Stan's line).... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ! BROTHER !
> 
> 0306 1070 0005 3996 4665
> 
> ...


But it hit FRIDAY!!! WOohoo!!!!! Hit hard!

Some AWESOME SMOKES.... a cool as hell OpusX Ball cap with 11 PREMIUM stogies!!!!!!

Just home and about to go out for dinner.... so A thread with due respects will be posted tonight or tomorrow!!!

Thank you kind sir..... I am not worthy,,,,, BUT HAPPY AS HELL!!!!

Can you all say.... *CAMACHO GOLD*... times* TWO*!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:martini: :biglaugh: :beerchug: 

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

to my recpient. I am sorry it's taking so long haha

my local is going to be getting a special cigar that I want to give you in next week. If he doesn't get it in i'll make the drive to pick up this special cigar for you, but I really want to purchase it from him. Anyway it will get to you before christmas. I hope :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> to my recpient. I am sorry it's taking so long haha
> 
> my local is going to be getting a special cigar that I want to give you in next week. If he doesn't get it in i'll make the drive to pick up this special cigar for you, but I really want to purchase it from him. Anyway it will get to you before christmas. I hope :lol:


And he's not stalling..... you're kinda screwed! (in a manly man good way of course)....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Going in the mail tomorrow to some lucky cigar smoker in a state somewhere north of Cuba. I hope he enjoys them. I almost smoked one last night. :shock: :lol: Should get there in about 8 days. Enjoy whoever you are. Scottie knows.



Don't refuse it when the postman say's someone from Germany sent you some Golf Balls. :drinking: :dunno:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE looking box bro!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

So much for delievering in *SNOW*, rain, sleet or hail.....

They have been out more than a week now..... Guess they forgot what PRIORITY means.....

Only two have hot their targets...... I no one has a bit of a journey... but the other two...... those postmen/women... should be delievering on snow-mobiles if needed..... a Brother needs his smokes!!!!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

well many places are still without power. I know my mom has been without power for 4days and so have many of my friends and it doesn't look good for them either.

If the post offices are out of power i'm sure it really sets things back, but I agree get on the ball postman


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> So much for delievering in *SNOW*, rain, sleet or hail.....
> 
> They have been out more than a week now..... Guess they forgot what PRIORITY means.....
> 
> Only two have hot their targets...... I no one has a bit of a journey... but the other two...... those postmen/women... should be delievering on snow-mobiles if needed..... a Brother needs his smokes!!!!!!


Long journey is over. That was fast. Thanks for the package there Michael. The knife is great. I think my boy is going to try and take it from me. I gave him the tatoos. Big Cowboy fan he is. The Cigars will be nice and safe in the Humi for that perfect time. 
A true BOTL you are. I slipped something in Santa's sleight as he was leaving. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Outstanding! What nice photos, Patrick! 

Glad they are home now. 

Merry Christmas my brother! TO you and your beautiful family!

Cycle


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Still no Secret Santa over there? It's gonna be  ,anyway, after that haul anyway..........


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

will be sending mine out tomorrow  :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

package has been sent. Enjoy my BOTL I think you will really like it


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I am doing some Christmas shopping this weekend and will be sending mine out next week.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Channukah is a week from tomorrow.........:wink:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Uh...I meant "holiday shopping". :wink:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Channukah is a week from tomorrow.........:wink:


is it bad that the first time I read then I pronounced it

Chan-nu-kah

 

Then when I read it again I was like damn i'm an idiot. Please try to refrain from agreeing


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

KevinG said:


> Uh...I meant "holiday shopping". :wink:


No problem with Christmas. Just noting that the gift to the "Hebrew" brother would have to be received by next week..........:wink: in order to be in time!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Jesus was a Jew. (was/is.... )

He is cool-hip-happening........


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Target Aquired*

Pilot: Target has been identified. No movement since last report.

Bombardier: Roger. Computing firing solution

Pilot: Roger.

Bombardier: Target acquired. Glide slope computation complete.

Pilot: Roger. Steady heading 000. Altitude 12,000. Temperature freaking cold.

Bombardier: Roger. Permission to Fire.

Pilot: Roger. He won't even know what hit him until it's too late....Fire at will

Bombardier: Roger....5.....4.....3.....2.....1..... BOMBS AWAY!!!! :dude: 
You can run but you can't hide.

Pilot: Roger. May my BOTL rest in Peace.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Do we even have a brother named "Roger...." :lol: 

He sounds like some lucky bro..... who ever Roger is.... :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Roger Rabbit ?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Roger Rabbit ?
> 
> Tom


HUmmm..... and didn't know Roger Rabbit smoked Cigars.... let alone played in Secret Santa..... go figuer!!

Who'da thunk it..... :roll:

Hassen-pepper..... yummy!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

package should arrive tomorrow with any luck. If not saturday for sure


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Being married to Jessica Rabbit..I'd be smoking fool...cigars that is..


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I sent my package out yesterday via USPS Priority to some dude in the midwest that comes around here once in a while. :wink:

Delivery Confirmation number:
0306 1070 0005 1563 0638

I am guessing a Wednesday delivery. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Still no Secret Santa over there? It's gonna be  ,anyway, after that haul anyway..........


When I read this post I hoped that Stan was my Secret Santa and he was.
Package arrived today and what a great selection of cigars. One's I never heard of yet, had the pleasure to try. I knew Stan would take pride in putting his package together. Thank you Stan and have a wonderful holiday.

I hear the whistle blowing.

A true BOTL. Happy Hanukkah to Stan and his family.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

My pleasure, brother. That one with the 2006 date on it is a "mow the lawn" cigar. We got a 5er free at that Cigar thingy we went to. It'd be a Thompson "special".


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> My pleasure, brother. That one with the 2006 date on it is a "mow the lawn" cigar. We got a 5er free at that Cigar thingy we went to. It'd be a Thompson "special".


So now I have to go get a place with a yard. Thanks alot. Just what I need, more work. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What nice smokes! I'm drooling over here.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> What nice smokes! I'm drooling over here.....


Just keep drooling CM. Something should hit any day now. Fingers crossed. 
:tease: :tease: :tease: :tease: :tease: :tease: :tease: :bowdown:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > What nice smokes! I'm drooling over here.....
> ...


WOOHhhooooo!!!!!!!! I hope I get to break the law....!! :wink:

(ssshhh........)

Red.... our boy Cowboys sucked wind last night.... very very sad game...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

BAM! Matt has killed me! Sorry, I don't do the picture thing, so you'll have to read my words.........
A BEAUTIFUL bottle of Carolans Irish Creme with glasses. What? You think I'm getting to thin! Ha! Wifey and I will certainly enjoy.
Then the cigars! Oh, the cigars! Me's thinks maybe you had a little helper elve with the selection? Or just a really good memory? He hit me with 10, that's right TEN beauties. I don't imagine I'm very easy to "buy" for as I'm a little picky(ya' think?), but here's what Matty got me:
5 Vegas Limited-2006
Padilla Miami 8/11 Blend
Beethoven "Barber Pole"-that looks interesting!
Rocky Missle Corojo
R & J Tubo
Torano Silver Exodus
Padilla Habano Blend
Padron Anni 1926!-a little petit corona that is perfect!
Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto #5
A CAO "signiture"? It's in a gold, box pressed shaped tubed with 
Cano Ozinegers sig on the tube and face on the band. I KNOW
this is a special cigar.

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU, Matt!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

WoW, 2 GREAT holiday gifts to Two Wonderful Brothers.

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Awsome!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<singing> It's the most, wonderful time, of the year.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


I watched the game here. Fell asleep after the 2nd quarter. You know it was like 0400 when the game aired. Just didn't have the heart to tell the son how bad it was. Made him look it up on the net.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> BAM! Matt has killed me! Sorry, I don't do the picture thing, so you'll have to read my words.........
> A BEAUTIFUL bottle of Carolans Irish Creme with glasses. What? You think I'm getting to thin! Ha! Wifey and I will certainly enjoy.
> Then the cigars! Oh, the cigars! Me's thinks maybe you had a little helper elve with the selection? Or just a really good memory? He hit me with 10, that's right TEN beauties. I don't imagine I'm very easy to "buy" for as I'm a little picky(ya' think?), but here's what Matty got me:
> 5 Vegas Limited-2006
> ...


ur very welcome Stan. I figured you would like all those cigars and I saw that beethoven one and it looked like a neat one to have in the humi. And yes I thought u were hard to buy for :lol: but that just made it all the more challenging and fun.

The helper elf was informed to help check my list and make sure I didn't send any dog rockets. Gotta love that helper elf


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm an Elf now! 6'3" Elf! 

I always did think I looked sillying riding a motorcycle around town with that green pointed hat and booties on..... and wondered why the other Harley Riders were always shooting at me..... :lol: :dunno: 


Nice Santa Matt!! Ya done good for a great brother!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> <singing> It's the most, wonderful time, of the year.........


I like it when Stan sings...... He's so cute.... :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Woohoo! I'm an Elf now! 6'3" Elf!
> 
> I always did think I looked sillying riding a motorcycle around town with that green pointed hat and booties on..... and wondered why the other Harley Riders were always shooting at me..... :lol: :dunno:
> 
> Nice Santa Matt!! Ya done good for a great brother!


Whew! It's good they're such bad shots! :wink:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just recieved a HUGE package from Union Town PA.

Sparhawk's my Secret Santa :woohoo: :woohoo:

This is the pic of the Christmas Present, WOW, look at all this !
http://imageshack.us

A close up of the Smokes, 11 Delish smokes, O, and 4 more in the Hoyo Excalaber Sample box, 15 smokes in all !
http://imageshack.us

Look at all these extras, Cigar Mag, Chivis Regal Scotch,some sweet chocalate candy, A Jet Torch, and an AMAZING 1990 Walking Liberty $1.00 Silver Coin, Yes this coin is 1 oz pure silver.
http://imageshack.us

Thank You Brother, This was truly amazing.

Merry Christmas to You and yours.

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Goooood Grief :shock: :shock: :shock: Tom, You are a lucky Brother, (and a deserving one)!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Niiiiiiice!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Woohoo!

What a classy bomb! Nicely done!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Sparhawk's my Secret Santa :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> This is the pic of the Christmas Present, WOW, look at all this !
> http://imageshack.us
> ...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Wooohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:

Check out this Christmas CARD!!!!!!! Brother Denny hit my booty pretty darn hard!!! He KNOWS i luv Onyx.... and the "Star" banded Perdomo.... and he sent me my favorite and ALSO A SPECAIL ONE!!!!! Check out the tubo!

Now look and drool over this fine collectable Franklin Mint HarleyDavison Softail BLADE! And a wonderful card with caring and meaningful words that almost... (I SAID ALMOST).... brought a few tears to my eyes. Then I grunted.... AArrrARrrrr..... like the caveman I am....

Denny.... you didn't freaking have to... but I am honored..... wow! :shock:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have one of those bolivars too. I need to give it a try sometime b/c it is one good looking cigar

great hit denny


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> I have one of those bolivars too. I need to give it a try sometime b/c it is one good looking cigar
> 
> great hit denny


Bolivar is my all time favorite cigar maker..... Denny is a sneaky little santa....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Michael that is one NICE christmas gift !

Denny is one Great BOTL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Perdomo tubo is the Best of the Best ( can't see if it is the Maestro or Nobelza) but an exceptional Cameroon smoke.

Luv those perdomos

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Michael that is one NICE christmas gift !
> 
> Denny is one Great BOTL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have one of those too and never tried it either. Damn so many smokes to try so little time. I can't wait till I just live down the block from my local. I can go in anytime to light one up and believe me I will


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Michael that is one NICE christmas gift !
> 
> Denny is one Great BOTL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


"Nobelza" :lol: I hadda do it... The little voices in my head told me soooooo!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That's funny...... 

Mine little voices said to stay home and clean the guns today....


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Already clean brother!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denny luvs me....... 

(in that manly man kinda way..... he said....)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Already clean brother!!!


Dang! You look mean.... glad your on my side....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

and stop looking at my breast........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, my Santa package must be in...my wife just called me and asked why Keven was sending me a box....the excitment is killing me... :shock:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, here's what i found when I got home late last night. I forgot my list and the close-ups were too blurry to post, but you can get the jist...









*I wonder what this could be?!?!?!"*









* BOOYAH!....I hit the jackpot!*









*Nice spread...* :wink:









* "It's Chrismas time...."*


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BEE-----UUUU-----TIFF---FULL!!!!!!!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

:woohoo: ... the last item for me Santa package just shipped...it's been back ordered and if I did get notice by tomorrow, I was going to ship without it and send an IOU...just means I will be using second day air to get the package there in time...hold on buddy...your Secret Santa hasn't failed you!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

ram416 said:


> Well, here's what i found when I got home late last night. I forgot my list and the close-ups were too blurry to post, but you can get the jist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome Rick.

Those smokes are:

1. REO
2. La Aurora 1495
3. Gurkha Beast
4. La Gloria Cubano Reserva Figurado
5. Padron 1964 Anniversary
6. Cohiba Edicion Limitada 2004 (Habana)
7. Montecristo #2 (Habana)
8. 601 Torpedo Maduro
9. Bolivar Belicoso Fino 2 (The old ones from Honduras that are out of production)

Those are a bunch of my favorites, so I hope you like them too.

The card has a June Cleaver type of lady saying, "Are you stressed about the holidays? I find a nice cup of eggnog helps me relax"...

...open the card...

"after I chase it with a quart of Bourbon"

or something like that.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

None of us brothers know how to count to 5........

or is it..... we don't know how to read?

WOOhhoooo!!! I luv Christmas! 

What some awesome smokes Rick! One of the best hits ever! 

Santa must luv UUuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..........
:lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

five I never read 5 :lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> What some awesome smokes Rick! One of the best hits ever!


No shit! I'm not worthy :bowdown: *KG*







*KG*


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahh kin read fiv... :hmm: Just no bodysaid which fiv nohow... :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL! You guys crack me up!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Five.... Schmive.....Gotta be new math or something. I had a hard time counting (maybe the ADD)...or maybe just didn't know what to send...Ah heck, I sent 'em ALL!! :dude: 


Christmas ROCKS...you guys make it even better


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice going, indeed.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUMMMmmmmm!!!!!!!!

Germany just hit me!!!!!! 

I stopped by my house on the way to the office.... and KA-BOOM!!!

I will open it tonight and post due thanks to a fine brother!

Wanted Partick to know they made it safe!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Humm. I wonder where the other one is at. :shock: Mailed it two days before yours. Maybe the custom's agents got it. mg:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

dirty revenuers! :evil:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You brothers always amaze me.....

Partick returned fire from my little 5'er I sent over with an amazing selection from the German Land!!!!!! :bowdown:

It was even gift wrapped!! I was so excited..... I forgot to take photos before I lay'ed into the wrapping!!!

The first smoke I see is one of the Freedom Iraq smokes that I had eyed on another thread that he had posted these on...... I SO WANTED ONE!!!!!!!! And BLAMMo!!! He SHOOTS at me for CHRISTMAS!!! 
(Doesn't that sound funny....)

Adds some other freaking fine smokes and the brother knows I luv my Bolivars....... and sends a specail one I have never had before! Another ISOM..... and my favorite C-Rays..... and 3 of those 10 minutes smokes that they all need out there in the season of snow and frost.....

I'm really honored Patrick..... and have a big ass tear in my eye thinking about that Freedom smoke....

Merry Christmas to you and your beautiful family!!! Be safe and may God continue to bless your family and heart.........

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Glad they arrived CM. The one with the castle on the band is the stick I would like to hear about in the near future. I hope it's not a yard mowing stick. The owner of the shop pointed it out to me. 
Merry Christmas.
Enjoy.

Now if I could only hear about the other package that went to Fla. Secret Santa package that is.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Now if I could only hear about the other package that went to Fla. Secret Santa package that is.


I guess it takes a little longer to get down to South Florida. We're all on "Mañana Time" down here whether we like it or not.

Needless to say, I was jumping up and down like a little kid at Christmas when my Secret Santa package arrived today from Germany.

Thank You Patrick!

I LOVE my gift!

Check it out:

It says, "To Kevin, From Santa"

The excitement builds as I see Habanos!

Check out these sweet sticks.

It is a Habanos selection of 5 Piramides, from left to right...

Cohiba, Monte #2, Romeo y Julieta, Partagas, and Hoyo de Monterrey...

All my favorites!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

Patrick also included some nice souvenirs from Germany, two very nice sturdy coffe cups that read:

Winteraum

I searched for Winteraum online, but all the results were in German. I am guessing it means winter.

Thanks again Patrick! You couldn't have chosen better for me. You are a true BOTL.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice bomb Patrick, Couldn't have gone to a more deserving BOTL!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

wowzer now that is an awesome selection

this secret santa turned out very well I think


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah. It hit the mark. I was worried about it. Now I can watch Dallas get there ass wipped by Atlanta. Not. Please enjoy Kevin. Your the one that makes all this happen.

I thought the box they came in is pretty cool. It is a humi. Right. 

Ho!!!!! Ho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> wowzer now that is an awesome selection
> 
> this secret santa turned out very well I think


This years first Secret Santa turned out really great Matt. I can't wait till next year or whenever we do this again.

We are still not done yet either. There are one or two more to post. It just gets better.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

That's awesome...I like the case they came in..that's a keeper!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Fun time, guys. Thanks to all who played!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

That's Beautiful Man, ........5 very Delish smokes !

Great gift Patrick, and it went to our Fearless Leader.

Tom


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I think I'm the last to ship (like that's a suprise?) :roll: ...and inspite of trying to get everything together (a couple of itmes were out of stock, on back order, so I had to scramble to find them else where  ), it turns out one piece is still not here, so I'm shipping 95% on Monday, two day air...the hit should be heard Wednesday or Thursday.... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks to all my brothers!

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000077453

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000077457

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000077459

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000077456

You all have made it such a great year for me....... wonderful people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Thanks to all my brothers!
> 
> http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000077453
> 
> ...


Look at Michael showing the world how great our site is. Way to go CM. We do have some great people here on this site.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Look at Michael showing the world how great our site is. Way to go CM. We do have some great people here on this site.


Nice! Thanks Michael!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Santa Clause came to town!*

I am two days late but glad to report Santa arrived early - Saturday to be exact!

Look at what Denahue sent me:

 
http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02383tr3.jpg  


The are:

:banana: Zino Classic (in a cool black tube)
:banana: Torano Reserva (looks like a Churchill) :dude: 
:banana: Punch (not sure what type...does it matter??))
:banana: Diamond Crown Robusto #5 (Oh yeah...something new)
:banana: Gurkha Nepalese Warrior (been wanting to try one of these)

:woohoo:

I have never had any of these, so I'll thoroughly enjoy each and every one. IN fact, I am enjoying the Gurkha RIGHT NOW!! He also included a very cool stainless steel flask and cigar tube for those times when only a smoke and a favorite beverage will do:

 
:beerchug:

Thanks Denahue! Merry Christmas to you and your family.

No other site can hold a troch to you guys. I have met some great people and learned a boat load about cigars. Thanks for a great year. 
Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

that flask is bad ass

i have heard great things about that diamond maximus


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm glad they got there Toby. I was becoming concerned.
:lol: Merry Christmas to you and yours.....     :banana:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

geesh...the last part of my Santa package arrived today...got it out via UPS and it should be there by Christmas...but no guaruntee..if it itsn't there my Friday, it'll be there right after Xmas....here's the last item...icase it doesn't hit till after:



















thank goodness Cigars International is never out of stock~


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh My Goodness Ram, I think CM is right. No one on this board can count. 

















There are some absolute favorites, and some serious wanna tries here. YOU are amazing, and I just don't know what to say except Thank you very much!!!!!!!!! 

A Very Merry Christmas to you and yours...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

You are very much welcome...I intended on sending it in the above pictured travel humidor...you've mentioned owning a smaller version, this one holds 16 smokes, for those long trips. 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

That will be very handy!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

great hit with some awesome looking smokes


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Great Gift 

Tom


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Ohhhhhhhh My Goodness Ram, I think CM is right. No one on this board can count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bands on these cohibas are different to what I've seen

it can't be pre embargo because cohiba didn't exist until after castro was in power, no?

I've just never seen this before is why I ask


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

these are DR Cohiba's....... very tasty smokes!

Wonderful Santa'ness...... for a fine brother on the leaf...... 

WOW! :shock:


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

how do they trade as cohiba if they're dominican? are they still owned by habanos?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

This Secret Santa turned out well I think. Everyone did good.

Thanks again to MaduroScotty for starting it and managing it.



armod said:


> the bands on these cohibas are different to what I've seen
> 
> it can't be pre embargo because cohiba didn't exist until after castro was in power, no?
> 
> I've just never seen this before is why I ask


It's kind of a long story, but there is good information in these two articles right here on Cigar Review. There's 2 different things going on, which result in 3 versions of Cohibas.

1. Legit Cuban Cohibas that you are familiar with.

2. Legit DR Cohibas - "legit" depending on who's opinion you agree with. General Cigar has the official trademark to Cohiba in the US and makes a Dominican version. These are the smokes in the above picture. These are the only Cohibas that can be legally sold in the US.

Cuba says they got ripped off.

Many of the original Cuban brands were taken over by the Cuban Gov't. Their original owners fled Cuba and re-started their brands elsewhere. For the longest time there has been debate over who owns these brands, like H. Upmann, Partagas, Romeo y Julieta, etc.

Ironically, the Cohiba brand was originated by Castro's gov't. It's kind of like Cuba "borrowed" the original brands from their owners and General Cigar "borrowed" Cohiba from it's original owner.

Seems like the "pot calling the kettle black".

The 3rd thing is this:

3. Counterfeit Dominican Cohibas - they are made to look similar to the Cuban Cohiba bands. The USA, General Cigar and Cuba all agree that these are totally bullshit.

Supreme Court Confirms General Cigar's Ownership Of Cohiba Trademark In The U.S.

General Cigar Files Suit against Alleged Counterfeiters of COHIBA Cigars


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

KG, couldn't have said it better myself...the only addition I might add is a personal observation...with the loss of Soviet support, the quality of Cuban Cohibas went down, while the DR Cohibas quality control and careful management resulted in a continuing improvement. One can make the assurtion that there are several "vintages" of DR Cohibas the are superior to the Cubans. I know I enjoyed both over the years and find the consistency and quality of the DR Cohibas more and more attractive. Now, that's just my opinion, and I could be wrong.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, Scotty did a great job getting us all together.....

SCOTTY......... did you even play?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Patrick, once again!

Smoked the CRay lastnight and the Wolsdorff Reserve today at the Jazz.... The WR was a pretty darn nice smoke and a great draw for such a long stick! I enjoyed them both, my friend!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Your thoughts on the one with the castle band on it. If it sucked, you can say. I know you will. It was the one the owner asked me to try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Opps. I guess I should read instead of looking at the pix's. It's kinda like Playboy.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

That's way COOL, the way the Cuesta Rey stands up like that. :???: 

The Robiana in the top pic looks sweet too !


----------

